# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Cẩm nang du lịch Hè 2012 - Hè này đi đâu ???

## vstquanghiep

Bạn đang băn khoăn hè này sẽ đi đâu? Dù bạn ở TP Hồ Chí Minh, Hà Nội hay bất kì nơi nào, chỉ cần đọc bài viết này, bạn sẽ biết, mình muốn đi đâu.

Với những người không ở Thủ đô, nếu không ngại những cơn mưa bất chợt thì đây là dịp khá thú vị để khám phá Hà Nội vì nếu ngần ngại sang tháng 6, thời tiết ở Hà Nội sẽ rất oi bức. Nếu không kịp du lịch Hà Nội tháng 5 này, bạn phải chờ cho đến cuối tháng 9, đầu tháng 10 - khi Hà Nội chuyển sang thu - mới có dịp thưởng thức khí hậu se lạnh đặc trưng của du lịch Hà Nội. Còn đối với những ai ở đây muốn tránh cái nắng oi ả ấy, hẳn một nơi lý tưởng không xa so với Hà Nội mà các bạn có thể lựa chọn đó là du lịch Hạ Long. Để khám phá du lịch Hạ Long, một trong di sản thiên nhiên được Unesco công nhận.

Hoặc các bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình và già đình thưởng ngoạn một chuyến du lịch lên với vùng núi Tây Bắc Việt Nam như du lịc Sapa, Hà Giang… Với lợi thế vùng cao mang lại một điều kiện khí hậu thời tiết vô cùng mát mẻ ôn hoà cộng với vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của núi rừng, các tour du lịch Sapa nơi đây sẽ mang lại những cảm giác tuyệt vời đầy trải nghiệm cho một mùa hè nóng nực. Khách sạn Sapa cũng mang lại cho các bạn nhiều lựa chọn để dừng chân như:khách sạn Châu Long, khách sạn Mường Thanh, Bamboo, Holiday View…

Du lịch Sài Gòn bắt đầu vào mùa mưa, vậy mùa này đi chơi đâu để “tránh” mưa? Bạn đừng lo, vẫn còn khá nhiều những đường tour du lịch Sài Gòn hấp dẫn cho bạn lựa chọn trong những ngày đầu hè. Thứ nhất, phải kể đến những tour du lịch Nha Trang. Theo các hãng lữ hành nội địa, đây là thời điểm đẹp nhất trong năm để làm một chuyến đi biển. Ngoại trừ biển Vũng Tàu đang vào mùa cát biển xâm thực, còn lại các bãi biển ven miền Trung như: du lịch Huế, du lịch Đà Nẵng, du lịch Hội An, du lịch Đà Lạt, du lịch Nha Trang, du lịch Phan Thiết, du lịch Phú Quốc… thời tiết rất đẹp. Biển êm, trời trong xanh và không mưa. Khí trời cũng dịu mát, không còn quá oi bức như những tháng vừa qua. Những resort Hội An ở đây như Hội An Riverside, Furama Đà Nẵng … cũng đang vào mùa khuyến mãi, giảm giá. 

Nếu không thích đi biển, bạn có thể chọn tour khám phá đồng bằng sông Cửu Long - một nơi du lịch khá thích hợp trong mùa này. Hiện nay, mưa chỉ mới ảnh hưởng đến các tỉnh Cà Mau, Kiên Giang, do đó, bạn vẫn có thể làm tour ngắn ngày khám phá miền sông nước đồng bằng sông Cửu Long như: tour 1 ngày du ngoạn cù lao tứ linh ở Bến Tre - Mỹ Tho, tour Sài Gòn – Cần Thơ – Phú Quốc, tour Sài Gòn – Châu Đốc – Hà Tiên – Phú Quốc… 



Thông tin về các điểm du lịch, tour du lịch, khách sạn và dịch vụ các bạn có thể tham khảo dưới đây:

Du lịch Sapa
Du lịch Đà Lạt
Du lịch Hà Nội
Du lịch Nha Trang
Du lịch Hạ Long
Du lịch Phan Thiết
Du lịch Huế
Du lịch Sài Gòn
Du lịch Đà Nẵng
Du lịch Phú Quốc
Du lịch Hội An
Du lịch Việt Nam

Để có thêm thông tin chi tiết các bạn có thể liên hệ trung tâm du lịch Cánh Buồm Việt tại tổng đài 1900.545.565 hoặc tại website: Du Lịch Việt Nam – Viet Sail Travel để nhận được những lời tư vấn tốt nhất. 

Chúc các bạn có những kỳ nghỉ thật vui vẻ !

----------

